# *2001 TT q 180 is killing me! Charging system / voltage regulator / alternator issues



## teanza (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey dudes!

Been a good while since I posted!

I've searched every forum online + MULTIPLE other resources & brainstorm sessions; please assist if you are able!

Quick story ('01 TTq 180 stage 1+):


Had never really ran over ~13V 
Chewed through 1 battery in ~6 months 
Chewed through 2 more back-to-back after ^ 
Car would actually, however, always start and sit ~11-12V, then drop rapidly while driving .. usually to ~8.7 in just a couple of miles (man do these TTs freakOut when losing V, lol) 
Determined battery wasn't charging, found in every available online avenue that the voltage regulator is to blame "999/1000" times, not the whole alternator 
Replaced 
Jacked-up a screw, it broke 
Replaced again, however no change in battery charging (and yes always testing on a fully charged battery) 
Noticed 150amp alt fuse in the battery box was ~toast (burnt the box, cracked @the alt-side loop, however intact in the middle) 
Ran to VW, elated, returned, replaced -- no change 
Voltage tests: battery, 150 fuse link @alt end, 150 fuse link @batt end, alternator large wire (I hope I got it right) all parallel. Meaning, if battery is at 10,11,12V, so are those other 3 areas 
Absolutely zero rise in V when revving or holding throttle, measurements paralleled in climate control and multimeter; drains extremely quickly when driving (am not currently driving .. ) 
SO many reports I read stated that replacing the alt when these issues occur did not fix the charging problem. Either ALWAYS the voltage regulator or I've also found the alt charge cable. Alt spins, slip rings look OK.

I lost all original screws & nuts that came off of the reg & cover, however they are replaced and 2nd install is tight. I did accidentally wedge some metal in the alt itself in frustration (yeah .. ), but I don't see how that would affect. I cracked the reg cover, however all metal points are aligned and tight. 

I even tried a few different lengths of screws on the bottom of the cover because I read that it grounds, and when people had accidentally left it out the replacement failed. 

My weak point is electrical/charging systems, so please help me! I will check and perform anything you all suggest..

I'm 0.5 steps away from yanking the alt off and getting it bench tested @a generator place down the street.......

THANKS so much, guys! I'm dying here! 

-t


----------



## abacorrado (Apr 5, 2005)

I had a 2001 ttq 225 with charging issues. Changed alternator. Still wouldnt put out more thant 12volts. Digging around i found a tiny wire like a 24 gauge, really thin wire, and it was broken. Lucky to have even seen that it was broken as the plastic wire conduit was brittle and broken and thats the only reason i saw the wire. It was located under the battery tray. The tray had to be completely removed to see or get to the wire.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Pull the alternator and have it tested, it's not hard to do. And check all the grounds, negative battery to the frame rail under the battery tray, and there to the transmission. If those are loose, you'll not get voltage output.


----------



## teanza (Apr 20, 2008)

20v master said:


> ..and check all the grounds, negative battery to the frame rail under the battery tray, and there to the transmission. If those are loose, you'll not get voltage output.


THANK you!! Just yanked the tray and will first thing tomorrow AM when I get back to it. Didn't even think to check.:wave:


----------



## teanza (Apr 20, 2008)

*Dude -- I owe you my life, if you have saved it ..*

Seriously - thank you 1,000,000x!



I am going to upload pictures as soon as I get a moment to host them..hoping you can kindly point me to the general location of your issue?!


----------



## teanza (Apr 20, 2008)

abacorrado said:


> I had a 2001 ttq 225 with charging issues. Changed alternator. Still wouldnt put out more thant 12volts. Digging around i found a tiny wire like a 24 gauge, really thin wire, and it was broken. Lucky to have even seen that it was broken as the plastic wire conduit was brittle and broken and thats the only reason i saw the wire. It was located under the battery tray. The tray had to be completely removed to see or get to the wire.


As promised, and -- again-- thank you!

https://flic.kr/s/aHskFns8fX


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I don't know if this will fix your problem......










...but in this picture you can see the small loop on the left has been cut/smashed by the battery tray leg, and I'm not sure what's going on on the right, looks like some tape/paper wrapped around a wire?


----------



## teanza (Apr 20, 2008)

So thanks so far









Took alt off and reinstalled vReg (..should have done it this way in the first place...took 5 min :rage







. Noted my blind errors of lost and too-long screws. Also, part of a brush broke off (2nd time..), however it had good meat still. Whatever...it was already out...i was (AM) over it...reinstalled, was perfect kicking to 13-14V!.... *except* low & dropping V when idling for some minutes (9.5-11.5V). Figured was exciter wire and was going to get to it. Otherwise unremarkable. No prob..just happy it was fixed.

FF to today: on a long cruise. Noticed while staring @V through the climate control (now the default thing-to-do as soon as I get in :angry







it hit 14.3 a couple of times. Hadn't been that high since "repair". Was conscious of it, thank goodness, because it proceeded to overcharge up to 17V! :scream:was hoping I'd just kicked the battery in my endeavors, swapped it out, no change. Drove ~70 miles hitting neutral when it spiked (and safely cut electronics..yay) to drop it down to 12ish ... hard blipping sometimes got it under control for a few minutes to hold @~13V...but not long. Turned on ALL acc including heated seats, defrosters, lights, etc.etc. on highway, however turned them OFF @low V @red lights. My goodness. At least I spared the 5-min-old battery's life









Thoughts? Damaged a wire? Broken brush decided to act up all of a sudden? Which components of this stupid charging system can cause overcharging @throttle that can be temporarily cured with a quick neutral rev, alongside a somewhat rapid drop @idle?

One other question (will post pic if confusing): the screw on the vReg that goes through the copper ring -- is it intended to stop @the ring, or should it be long enough to extend and touch the alternator, too? Again, electrical is my absolute weakest area...

Thanks guys







please help me! Supposed to take a trip tomorrow. 

-t


----------



## teanza (Apr 20, 2008)




----------

